# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Steak as a pre workout meal?

## Aggression

Right now I am eating steak about 30-45 min before I lift. Is this a good pre lifting meal?

----------


## diesel21

well, its good protein... but i don't think it would be that great... can't you only take in roughly 8 grams of meat protien per hour? i think it takes too long to digest the protien... shake is probably better

----------


## Aboot

It digests pretty slowly. 30-40 mins before working out probably wouldn't be a good idea. You might want to try eating earlier. I know if I was eating that close to my workout I'd be puking pretty quick.

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

Shoulda saved it for PPWO. Dont forget the shake w/ dex PWO.

----------


## Mass Quest

> Shoulda saved it for PPWO. Dont forget the shake w/ dex PWO.


i would rather eat a leaner protein for PPWO. steak has a bit to much fat for this meal.IMO.

----------


## bermich

Eat something easier to digest. Your body will spend all of its energy trying to digest that clump of meat in your stomache while you work out. Some people might feel sluggish and might not get as good a pump because some blood flow is diverted to the digestive system. 

NOT a good choice for PRE workout. Try fruit or something 30 minutes prior to workout.

----------


## Aggression

I was thinking that if I eat a steak pre workout, by the time my workout is over and I'm done taking my PWO shake and eating my PPWO meal, the protein from the steak a couple hours earlier will be hitting my system and that will benefit me seeing I need protein to feed my muscles.

----------


## bermich

> I was thinking that if I eat a steak pre workout, by the time my workout is over and I'm done taking my PWO shake and eating my PPWO meal, the protein from the steak a couple hours earlier will be hitting my system and that will benefit me seeing I need protein to feed my muscles.


That might be so but it will affect your workout. There are other alternatives to quick protein intake. protein shakes for one.

----------


## Aggression

What would be a good pre workout meal?

----------


## usualsuspect

A shake, like Bermich said is a good pre-workout meal.

----------


## SwoleCat

Don't you have another thread on this?

~SC~

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

steak is essentially a slow digesting protein/fat combo kinda meal..even the leanest cuts have some fat in them...it is ideal to eat as part of breakfast or PPWO meal or in a meal before sleep for this reason but i think eating it pre and post workout, like the other bros said, will not give a timely protein supply..plus adding quick carbs to a meal with already some fat in it is a cutting no no...

----------


## bermich

> What would be a good pre workout meal?


Ive always read and heard that you DO NOT EAT BEFORE working out......
I already said fruit such as an orange or maybe even an energy drink.
I dont know why you are DETERMINED to eat before working out. 
Trust me, you can go two hours without eating that steak of yours.

----------


## Aggression

An hour before I lift, I will have a protein shake, 1/2 cup of oatmeal with splenda and cinnamon and 1 apple.

How's that. Days I don't lift, I can eat the steak.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Right now I am eating steak about 30-45 min before I lift. Is this a good pre lifting meal?


Tho not ideal, your ingestion of it is a personal matter related to knowing yourself and your body.The human body is capable of some extreme adaptations.I know some guys who can ONLY effectively train on full stomachs... and others that can't even drink much water during working out for fear of throwing up.So evaluate how you feel on days you don't eat so close to working out as opposed to days when you eat close to working out to assess what's best for you

Personally i'd've ingested the steak like 1 and 1/2 hrs before
If it were tuna or chicken, i'd get away with 30 minutes before training

my $0.02

~Nark

----------


## rambo

> Tho not ideal, your ingestion of it is a personal matter related to knowing yourself and your body.The human body is capable of some extreme adaptations.I know some guys who can ONLY effectively train on full stomachs... and others that can't even drink much water during working out for fear of throwing up.So evaluate how you feel on days you don't eat so close to working out as opposed to days when you eat close to working out to assess what's best for you
> 
> Personally i'd've ingested the steak like 1 and 1/2 hrs before
> If it were tuna or chicken, i'd get away with 30 minutes before training
> 
> my $0.02
> 
> ~Nark


I'd like to thank you for making quite possibly the first reasonable and accurate post in this thread.

----------


## Aggression

Well how did my idea sound.

An hour before I lift, I will have a protein shake, 1/2 cup of oatmeal with splenda and cinnamon and 1 apple.

Days I don't lift, I will eat the steak during that timeslot.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I'd like to thank you for making quite possibly the first reasonable and accurate post in this thread.


Thanks bro.Bodybuilding being an inexact science requries that one thinks outside what is commonly accepted.Remember when they said steroids didn't work?LOL.

Thanks again

----------


## Panzerfaust

I also agree that it all depends on you specifically, i also have known guys that can go into the gym with a full stomach of oats and egg whites etc..and lift like a mad man.

I on the other hand cannot, i usually do not eat anything or i have some 100 % rolled oats.

----------

